# How long does NCB last for?



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have had the car off the road and locked up for the past 10 months. I did not renew last March when the Policy was up for renewal while I have been fixing various things on the car. Question, I had full NCB of 10 year how long can is that retained? 1 year only?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm pretty certain it is just 12 months as I had to insure a new vehicle recently and my insurer got the NCB off my old insurer then said I'd only had a month left otherwise I'd have lost it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lost it all?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Some insurers recognise 24 months after the expiration date of the policy that you accrued your NCB with; ring around and ask.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Lost it all?


For that car yes but I had insurance policies on four other vehicles so it wouldn't have affected them. I wanted a new policy on another car but would've started with no NCB but then realised I had some on a vehicle I'd previously owned and sold. This is what I used but was close to expiring. I assume you would lose it all if it was only built up on one policy for one car.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

All depends on the new insurer, some allow up to 3 years but it's all dependant on the insurance company. Probably worth phoning the most likely company you'll go with next and get something in writing from them.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

99% of insurers will recognise NCB up to 2 years old. 

Feel free to get in touch for a quotation if you are looking to ut the car back on the road. 

Tel: 01707 642552


----------

